# Soybean Meal



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Who wants to talk about soybean meal?
A couple weeks ago I applied SBM for the first time. I was very impressed with how my fescue responded to it.
Who uses SBM or other grains and how do you incorporate them into your lawn program?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Butter we created a organic lawn folder. I moved your post here.

SBM Is one of the best organic fertilizer to use in my opinion. It is just hard to get.

The NPK value around 7-1-2.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I also use:

1.65-0.65-0.4 Cracked Corn
2.5-1-2 Alfalfa Pellets


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I have used a soybean alfalfa fertilizer that I get from a supplier up this way and every time I use it I see noticeable results. It's difficult to get straight soy bean meal in my area but it's a great organic source and I'd recommend anyone interested in trying it to give it a go.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

I use Jobe's Organic Lawn food which is derived from Soybean Meal. My centipede loves it and it's a light dose of N which is exactly what it needs.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

It's easy for me to get from a local elevator/COOP and $ per N cheaper than Milorganite. I'm gonna try to use it more next year.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can probably do two more apps this year with it.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

My go to organic fertilizer. Easy to spread and currently $14 per 50lb bag. Used to be around $10 but whatever, still worth the money imo.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

It has been hot in my area and no break in sight. I'd like to throw down some SBM but is it too hot? I can water it in and am on a fungicide plan. What do you think?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Go for it. I did it about a week ago at 20lb/k


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@ABC123 Thanks!
How do you apply SBM?
Drop spreader?
Broadcast spreader?
The only time I used it before I used a drop spreader. This time I want to try the broadcast spreader.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Butter said:


> @ABC123 Thanks!
> How do you apply SBM?
> Drop spreader?
> Broadcast spreader?
> The only time I used it before I used a drop spreader. This time I want to try the broadcast spreader.


Broadcast. Just make sure it's uniform. :mrgreen:


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

One week after SBM app.

My turf seems to really respond to this stuff!
I see more SBM in my future!


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

@Butter, looks great! I love SBM and would use it more but for two things: (1) The nearest Co-op is 45 minutes away, and (2) it stinks something awful for a couple days after the first rain. Still, it's definitely my organic fert of choice. I like alfalfa as well.

I'll never do cracked corn again. My bermuda is too short and the corn just sits on top of it . . . and then I also got hundreds of sprouts from the last application. Just not worth the hassle.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yeah it smells like wet dog food. Lol


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I've never really noticed the smell.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Butter said:


> I've never really noticed the smell.


I had forgotten about it after a few years of not using it. After the first rain, my wife said "it smells like somebody sh*t in the yard."


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I notice a smell with Milo but not soybean meal.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

NJ-lawn said:


> I notice a smell with Milo but not soybean meal.


With SBM I smell nothing until it gets good and wet and then the summer heat kicks in. More than anything else it smells like a pile of rotting grass clippings.


----------



## CityPat (Jun 19, 2021)

Has anyone heard of or used bio char derived from soybean? I've seen it mentioned on Google but don't see that it's in production.


----------

